# Ripley Goldens?



## mamamia (Jan 8, 2008)

Does anyone know anything about Ripley Goldens in Preston, CT? Thanks!
http://www.ripleygoldens.com/About Us.htm


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I think a few of their dogs are related to my Tucker.


----------



## Ripley Goldens (Jan 9, 2008)

Hello,

We think it is great that you are doing your research and homework when it comes to finding a breeder for your next family companion. We would be happy to answer any questions that you may have about us and our breeding program. First and foremorest, I would encourage you to visit www.grca.org and do some reading there. There is a puppy buyer questionaire and lots of other fantastic resources.

In a nutshell, I (Frances) hold a board-appointed position on the Public Education Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America. So, we are very involved and in touch with current issues regarding the health and betterment of our breed. We are active comformation enthusiasts regularly traveling all over the country (and world) exhibiting our dogs to validate our breeding program.

We have been doing this for close to 8 years and got our start in obedience and then made the quick jump to conformation. Steven still retains his roots in obedience and teaches classes on a fairly regular basis...both group and individual.

My husband is an avid sportman and also handles professionally for several clients. He has the distinguished honor of presenting two Goldens at Westminster this year and was recently contacted by the owner of a top 10 dog to inquire about his services.

Well...I guess I have rambled enough. Please don't hesitate to contact us at any time for more information and I wish you the best of luck in your search for a puppy!

With kindest regards,
Frances Brentson
Ripley Goldens


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Nothing like getting the answer right from the horse's (figuratively) mouth.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

vrocco1 said:


> Nothing like getting the answer right from the horse's (figuratively) mouth.


I think that is cool!


----------



## mamamia (Jan 8, 2008)

Ripley Goldens said:


> Hello,
> 
> We think it is great that you are doing your research and homework when it comes to finding a breeder for your next family companion. We would be happy to answer any questions that you may have about us and our breeding program. First and foremorest, I would encourage you to visit www.grca.org and do some reading there. There is a puppy buyer questionaire and lots of other fantastic resources.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Frances, for your kind reply. I will be contacting you regarding the puppies you are expecting this spring.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Welcome to the GRF. What does your GRCA PEC position entail?


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Impecable timing on that response from Frances.
Anyway, welcome to the forum and good luck with your puppy search!


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

Wow, isn't the internet an amazing place. Two new members lurking with an hour of each other!! That is too cool.

I thought I heard something about Gold Rush dogs and a heavy occurance cancer, but I may be mistaken. Others here follow these things more than me.


----------



## Ripley Goldens (Jan 9, 2008)

Penny'smom said:


> Wow, isn't the internet an amazing place. Two new members lurking with an hour of each other!! That is too cool.
> 
> I thought I heard something about Gold Rush dogs and a heavy occurance cancer, but I may be mistaken. Others here follow these things more than me.


Although there has long been an association with Gold-Rush and cancer, I have yet to face that awful, awful condition that plagues our breed. Furthermore, Ann Johnson has been doing a fantastic job of diversifying her gene pool and trying to wipe out that long-standing association that exists. 

I would encourage anyone to look at the pedigrees of our dogs on K9 data and the COIs of breedings we are planning. You will see that we are not only trying to control for the characteristics we want but also to diversify the gene pool in our own breeding program. Our breedings of Ruby and Casanova (with 2 puppies with majors from the 6-9 class and a Best in Show puppy) and Button and Nate are perfect examples of this. 

I would also like to add that cancer runs in lots of lines but it is not very well publicized...and only those with close relationships with breeders even know what their dogs are dying of. 

Many years ago, there was what I would term a "witch hunt" out for Ann's blood and many stories that have become urban legend as well. I know I may be opening a whole can of worms here, but Ann is commited to the betterment of our breed as evidenced by her bringing in pups from all over to diversity her gene pool while retaining all the good qualities of Gold-Rush dogs. So, check out the pedigrees of our girls, you wil see the diversity and that Gold-Rush is just sprinkled in...again evidence of Ann's diversification. Sadly, cancer is something we can not control entirely for nor predict. All we can do is make every effort to diversify the gene pool and provide our dogs with the best care possible. I could go on and on about the high incidence of cancer (talking to someone almost done with an MS in biochemisty...so a firm grasp on the science) and why their is this association with certain kennels, but let's not recover very old ground. Suffice it to say, we spend endless hours researching our breeding stock, potential sires, and have litters planned out well in advance each with a goal in mind. I would not hesitate to use one of Ann's boys (and have) if he properly complements one of our girls and possesses the qualities we are looking for. I also wouldn't hesitate to buy a puppy from her (and have on numerous occassions) as a show prospect, again provided the puppy has what we are looking for. We have been fortunate to have a great relationship with her, fantastic results with our breeding choices, and the honor of presenting her dog this year at Westminster! So, I guess I will leave it at that.


----------



## Ripley Goldens (Jan 9, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> Welcome to the GRF. What does your GRCA PEC position entail?


In a nutshell, the position involves anything relating to public education that is referred to our group by the GRCA board. So, specific members have strengths in different areas. I am a senior-level medical writer, so I tend to take on tasks that relate to the drafting and review of documents. The PEC also handles the educational booth that travels around the country and co-ordinates those activities. It is realy up to Karin as to what she assigns to whom etc., and she asks for volunteers when the need arises. We are a small group, all volunteers, that do our best when trying to juggle work, family (including the dogs), hobbies (showing almost every weekend), and our commitment to the GRCA. It is just another little way that we all help give back to this blessed breed that we are fortunate to share our homes and lives with.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Ripley Goldens said:


> In a nutshell, the position involves anything relating to public education that is referred to our group by the GRCA board. So, specific members have strengths in different areas. I am a senior-level medical writer, so I tend to take on tasks that relate to the drafting and review of documents. The PEC also handles the educational booth that travels around the country and co-ordinates those activities. It is realy up to Karin as to what she assigns to whom etc., and she asks for volunteers when the need arises. We are a small group, all volunteers, that do our best when trying to juggle work, family (including the dogs), hobbies (showing almost every weekend), and our commitment to the GRCA. It is just another little way that we all help give back to this blessed breed that we are fortunate to share our homes and lives with.


 
I just communicated with Karin today - sadly she lost her dear Mariah. She said that you were doing a bibliography of the PEC materials. Definately needed...


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I never did say welcome Frances. I was too busy being a smart a$$.

In any case, welcome to the GRF! I hope you spend some time with us. Although this is by no means a breeder's forum, we'd all love to have a golden lover with your experience here.


----------



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

Ripley Goldens said:


> Although there has long been an association with Gold-Rush and cancer, I have yet to face that awful, awful condition that plagues our breed. Furthermore, Ann Johnson has been doing a fantastic job of diversifying her gene pool and trying to wipe out that long-standing association that exists.
> 
> I would encourage anyone to look at the pedigrees of our dogs on K9 data and the COIs of breedings we are planning. You will see that we are not only trying to control for the characteristics we want but also to diversify the gene pool in our own breeding program. Our breedings of Ruby and Casanova (with 2 puppies with majors from the 6-9 class and a Best in Show puppy) and Button and Nate are perfect examples of this.
> 
> ...


Thank you Francis for your eloquently written response! I have worked for Ann for the past eight years and love love love her dogs. When I joined this forum I introduced myself as working for Gold-Rush and pretty much think I'm on everyones ignore list here.. lol I'm happy to see someone understands the endless hardwork and dedication she has put into this breed.
Thank again
Peg


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

I have a puppy from Ripley Goldens and she's too cute to boot!  
http://www.sunkissedgoldens.com/billie.htm


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

No kidding! Billie was the one that really caught my eye on the website - what a wonderful topline! Gorgeous Pup! 

Regarding Gold-Rush - I have to say that my Jake had heavy Gold-Rush in his background and he lived to be 17. There are more factors than Genetics when it comes to cancer - #1 living in New Jersey is a big one. Chemicals and lawn products are another factor that many choose to ignore.

Best wishes with your future puppy - I hope you will continue to update us and post lots of photos when you do get your pup!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

historicprim said:


> Thank you Francis for your eloquently written response! I have worked for Ann for the past eight years and love love love her dogs. When I joined this forum I introduced myself as working for Gold-Rush and pretty much think I'm on everyones ignore list here.. lol I'm happy to see someone understands the endless hardwork and dedication she has put into this breed.
> Thank again
> Peg


Not on my ignore list but I must say I think it is the first post I have ever seen from you. The thread was interesting readihng for sure.


----------



## winewinn (Jan 7, 2008)

Ripley Goldens said:


> Hello,
> 
> We think it is great that you are doing your research and homework when it comes to finding a breeder for your next family companion. We would be happy to answer any questions that you may have about us and our breeding program. First and foremorest, I would encourage you to visit www.grca.org and do some reading there. There is a puppy buyer questionaire and lots of other fantastic resources.
> 
> ...


I think that's awesome you were able to reply to the inquirer!

Really nice website, by the way.


----------



## time4goldens (Mar 13, 2006)

I am amazed that someone involved with Goldens on a national level and a writer about health issues would not have their breeding dogs in the OFA database with completed OFA tests.

I see that one of the males, Champion Nautilus Ripley’s BMW M5, BOSS has had CERF (eye) and Cardio done. None of the Ripley Goldens are listed in the OFA database for hips or elbows, and out of the 10 dogs mentioned on their website only one male has Cardio and Cerf tests recorded.

The Riley Goldens look very well cared for and the owners very well screened even as so far as they still have ownership in at least 4 of the dogs shown on their website.

However, that all said, if we all required OFA tests of the breeders we are looking at we could put an end to puppy mills. I have done too much rescue where 2 - 6 month olds are headed for euthanasia because of bad breeding. It is a very sensitive subject with me and I don't mean to take this out on Ripley Goldens - however, if you are the responsible breeder that you portray and sound like you want to be, why not have all the dogs that are over 2 in the OFA database?


----------



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Not on my ignore list but I must say I think it is the first post I have ever seen from you. The thread was interesting readihng for sure.


LOL...I have posted a few times, and admit I'm somewhat sensitive when it's related to anything Gold-Rush.  I promised myself I wouldn't get into any of the politics of breeders..etc.. Im just here to learn as much as possible about this wonderful breed.
Peg


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Good idea Peg. I hate watching while people bash a particular breeder. I hope this forum never makes a habit of that.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

time4goldens said:


> I am amazed that someone involved with Goldens on a national level and a writer about health issues would not have their breeding dogs in the OFA database with completed OFA tests.
> 
> I see that one of the males, Champion Nautilus Ripley’s BMW M5, BOSS has had CERF (eye) and Cardio done. None of the Ripley Goldens are listed in the OFA database for hips or elbows, and out of the 10 dogs mentioned on their website only one male has Cardio and Cerf tests recorded.
> 
> ...


I have not taken the time to check but will assume you are correct about their dogs not being in the OFA database. You do realize the GRCA does not recognize the OFA as the only place to have a dogs hips checked. They can be cleared by PennHip, OVC, BVA also. In addition OFA does not clear hearts they merely charge you a fee to have your dogs board certified cardic exam posted there. No one is required to get any clearances from the OFA so their dogs not being there is no indication as to whether they have been checked and cleared. You may want to contact them directly and make these inquiries.

Actually they have three dogs on their website over two years of age (Rio, Ruby and Button). Both Rio and Ruby are in the OFA database with Hip, Elbow, CERF and Heart clearances and have CHIC certificates. Button turrned two the end of last year and does not not yet have hip or elbows in the OFA database but does have CERF and Cardiac listed there. I know I do not run out the day ny dogs turn two to do hips and elbows I wait to do them when it is convienent for me. I am not sure what or why you thought otherwise but it is obvious that Ripley Goldens are theresponsible breeders they portray themselves to be. But it is not because they have their dogs in te OFA database, it is because they do get clearances on their dogs.


----------



## time4goldens (Mar 13, 2006)

AmbikaGR is correct that Rio and Ruby are in the OFA database as I must have inadvertantly searched the name incorrrectly, however - now that I have found Rio - why would a breeder breed a dog with "Fair" hips?

Actually they have three dogs on their website over two years of age (Rio, Ruby and Button). Both Rio and Ruby are in the OFA database with Hip, Elbow, CERF and Heart clearances and have CHIC certificates. Button turrned two the end of last year and does not not yet have hip or elbows in the OFA database but does have CERF and Cardiac listed there. I know I do not run out the day ny dogs turn two to do hips and elbows I wait to do them when it is convienent for me. I am not sure what or why you thought otherwise but it is obvious that Ripley Goldens are theresponsible breeders they portray themselves to be. But it is not because they have their dogs in te OFA database, it is because they do get clearances on their dogs.[/QUOTE]


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Breeders breed dogs with fair hips because that is a passing evaluation. There is nothing at all wrong with it.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

On my behalf but also on that of all mods and members, I'd like to welcome Frances Brentson of Ripley Goldens to our forum. I am glad you took my invitation to your heart and so professionally answered all questions.
Once again, welcome and come more often.
Joe


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Joe said:


> On my behalf but also on that of all mods and members, I'd like to welcome Frances Brentson of Ripley Goldens to our forum. I am glad you took my invitation to your heart and so professionally answered all questions.
> Once again, welcome and come more often.
> Joe


Hear, hear!!! :dblthumb2


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

and just because a clearance isn't listed at OFA doesn't mean it hasn't been done ---alot of my dogs have clearances with hard copies provided to new owners but not sent in to OFA.....


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Nothing wrong with breeding a fair hip; one must consider the other relatives and their scores as well.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

I may be dense...but is there some history here amongst all of you?


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> I may be dense...but is there some history here amongst all of you?


not speaking for everyone else....only myself, I find it disturbing that a breeder can be bashed for lack of OFA info, just my opinion, as there are many that don't send in the evaluation forms for formal certification...OFA isn't the end-all-be-all


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> I may be dense...but is there some history here amongst all of you?


Speaking only for myself.
The only history for me is this thread. I do not know the Ripleys but I thought the information posted by Time4Goldens was misleading. I at first restrained from responding but then decided I would in some way perhaps enlighten some folks. I pointed out that no where does any organization require that a breeder get their clearances through OFA. I also suggested that if someone wanted to know about the clearances they may want to contact the Ripleys directly. 
After posting my reply I decided I would take the time to check out the Ripleys' dogs for myself. What I found I posted in my edit to my original post. I printed it red to distinguish it from my original post seeing as I had said I had not checked them out. I also noted it on the "edit comment" line. When it was posted about why "fair" hips were being bred all I did was inform them that Fair hips are clear hips and okay to breed. 
So no, no history just trying to inform people. No more, no less.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Also speaking only for myself. The point is the dogs have clearences whether they are from OFA, OVC etc. People must remember OFA is a good way to check but just because they are not there doesn't mean they were not done. OFA/CERF shows my dog as having an outdated eye clearence - its from Oct 2006 but was I at the one in Sep 2007 you bet I was and did they clear yes, mine also have their hearts done I just never got around to sending it in but again she does have one. Does this make me an irresponsible Breeder??? I sure hope not because the point is they have the clearence. Yes, fair is an acceptable grade and you are permitted to breed a dog with fair hips. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

> OFA/CERF shows my dog as having an overdue eye clearence - its from Oct 2006 but was I at the one in Sep 2007 you bet I was and did they clear yes,


I actually have two outdated CERF clearances on two dogs listed on OFA. They were retested in March of 07 (the original test was in March of 06), and both cleared, again. I never bothered to send them in to OFA. I have the Board Certified Opthamologist paperwork, however.....and his card, if anyone wants to contact him.

Fair is a passing grade for OFA. It means there is no Hip Dysplasia present. However, I would be careful what's behind a "mate" for that dog. My Molly is rated Fair......her dam is Excellent, her sire is Good. Very few Fairs in the line. Should I decide to breed her, I'd make sure that her stud has a solid background for hips in his line. (Along with other things, of course).


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh yes, that I forgot to add with the fair hips, thanks AG - I agree completely.


----------



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Historicprim....is that your adorable puppy? : I'm proud to say that 2 of my goldens have Gold Rush in them. Kirby was a handsome fellow and is Biscuit and Sasha's great grandfather.


----------



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

gold'nchocolate said:


> Historicprim....is that your adorable puppy? : I'm proud to say that 2 of my goldens have Gold Rush in them. Kirby was a handsome fellow and is Biscuit and Sasha's great grandfather.


Yes that's one of my puppies. Sorry, I just noticed this. Lets see some pictures of your babies


----------



## Ripley Goldens (Jan 9, 2008)

*What have I done to offend you?*



time4goldens said:


> I am amazed that someone involved with Goldens on a national level and a writer about health issues would not have their breeding dogs in the OFA database with completed OFA tests.
> 
> I see that one of the males, Champion Nautilus Ripley’s BMW M5, BOSS has had CERF (eye) and Cardio done. None of the Ripley Goldens are listed in the OFA database for hips or elbows, and out of the 10 dogs mentioned on their website only one male has Cardio and Cerf tests recorded.
> 
> ...


____________________________________________________________

I have no idea who you are, or what I have ever done to offend you. I breed only dogs with clearances and all of my dogs are evaluated multiple times. The first at approximately 6-12 months of age to ensure they are of the overall quality (not appearance, health wise) to breed. We do this because of the tremendous expense involved with showing a dog. If one of the dogs doesn't make the cut at this point, they are out of our breeding program. These preliminary exams include hips, elbows, and hearts. We do eyes at 12 months of age and thereafter. Preliminary OFA findings are not posted on their website. However, here is an interesting bit of information for you. 

_"A recent publication* compared the reliability of the preliminary evaluation hip grade phenotype with the 2 year old evaluation in dogs and there was 100% reliability for a preliminary grade of excellent being normal at 2 years of age (excellent, good, or fair). There was 97.9% reliability for a preliminary grade of good being normal at 2 years of age, and 76.9% reliability for a preliminary grade of fair being normal at 2 years of age. Reliability of preliminary evaluations increased as age at the time of preliminary evaluation increased, regardless of whether dogs received a preliminary evaluation of normal hip conformation or HD. For normal hip conformations, the reliability was 89.6% at 3-6 months, 93.8% at 7-12 months, and 95.2% at 13-18 months. These results suggest that preliminary evaluations of hip joint status in dogs are generally reliable. However, dogs that receive a preliminary evaluation of fair or mild hip joint conformation should be reevaluated at an older age (24 months)."_
_Reference:_
*Corley, EA, et al. _Reliability of Early Radiographic Evaluation for Canine Hip Dysplasia_ _Obtained from the Standard Ventrodorsal Radiographic Projection_. JAVMA. Vol 211, No. 9, November 1997.
_Source: http://www.offa.org/hipprelim.html_

According to our parent club's code of ethics, we are required to provide buyers written proof of evaluation for hips, hearts, elbows, and eyes. There is nothing anywhere that says it has to be from OFA or CERF, and quite the contrary. We are permitted to have a written report from a board-certified radiologist...which certainly would not show up on the OFA website. Furthermore, anyone with such a bone to pick with me (and only God knows why ) and clearly so "informed" should be more than aware of these things.

There are a lot of careful choices that go into breeding decisions and I always discuss each and every reason a boy and girl were paired together...what I am trying to improve in what I have, and what I am trying to maintain. This conversation happens regardless of whether I am placing a show puppy or a companion puppy. Furthermore, I provide one of the most generous and comprehensive health warranties out there (I actually give money back!). I am happy to say that in 8 years, I have NEVER had a dog come back with health issues of any sort, nor have I had to pay out the warranty.

I would also point you to www.k9data.com where you can research the hip pedigree on a given dog. It is a very valuable source to figure out what is behind a dog (obviously, if it is your dog...you should know but if you are out to chastize a breeder, you may want to start your "investigation" here). 

I would also like to thank everyone that pointed out that my dogs have clearances and that the OFA is not the end all and be all of certifying organizations, nor is CERF. I apologize in not responding sooner myself, but we were showing at the LI Specialty (Best Puppy in Show on Saturday!!), then straight to Westminster and Hartford this weekend (WB both days with Billie's older sister from the 9-12 class, BTW).

Anyway, I would appreciate it that in the future if you have questions to contact me directly. Given you spent such a vast amount of time on my website and pursuing your inquisition, you should know where to find me. I would be happy to clear up any misunderstanding you may have so that this does not become a forum for uninformed attacks....as some other places are.

I am truly shocked that someone has singled us out for a attack. We are a small, extremely ethical, and highly responsible breeder with a stellar reputation with our buyers and strong roots in our local community. We have been very careful over the years to remain unbiased in our decisions and we are never found bashing or "talking crap" about our fellow exhibitors. We take our responsibility extremely seriously. Afterall, our decisions not only impact our dogs and families, but also the families that go on to own one of our babies.

Again, please pick up the phone and call in the future if you have questions. It will save everyone a lot of time and I think you will find I (and most other breeders) would be happy to discuss these issues with you.


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

Ripley Goldens said:


> ____________________________________________________________
> 
> I have no idea who you are, or what I have ever done to offend you. I breed only dogs with clearances and all of my dogs are evaluated multiple times. The first at approximately 6-12 months of age to ensure they are of the overall quality (not appearance, health wise) to breed. We do this because of the tremendous expense involved with showing a dog. If one of the dogs doesn't make the cut at this point, they are out of our breeding program. These preliminary exams include hips, elbows, and hearts. We do eyes at 12 months of age and thereafter. Preliminary OFA findings are not posted on their website. However, here is an interesting bit of information for you.
> 
> ...


Not pointing this at you, but just wanted to say that prelims for hips and elbows are published on the OFA database as long as the dog is at least 12 months old and the owner releases the info. Just wanted to add that.


----------



## Ripley Goldens (Jan 9, 2008)

telsmith1 said:


> Not pointing this at you, but just wanted to say that prelims for hips and elbows are published on the OFA database as long as the dog is at least 12 months old and the owner releases the info. Just wanted to add that.


You are absolutely right that prelims will be posted after 12 months, but we have these done before the dog is 12 months (somewhere between 6-12 months, as I mentioned, depending on when we are going to start showing). Given that we invest so much in showing, like so many of you, we get them done as early as we can based on our show schedule. 

Again, to make sure that the dog is of all around quality (I believe health is an integral part of show quality...despite what some may say about that...that is what shows are for, to evaluate breeding stock against the breed standard. Of course, judges don't have the ability to check health and that is where breeders come in).

Anyone interested is welcome to request copies of prelim copies and sees everything in a folder when they come to our house. We keep everything, prelims, finals, past CERF reports...everything in the dogs folder. Full disclosure is a part of what we believe and everything is out there in the open...furthermore, we post everything on our website! If no information is available, it currently states that and what is available is fully disclosed to the public at large.

I was kind of shocked when someone said I only had clearances on one dog. All the clearances are listed at the bottom of the dog's page.....


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

All I have to say is congratulations to Rocket- he is glorious.


----------



## engine934 (Jun 23, 2008)

Ripley Goldens which might be a little unknow to some. I have been in contact with Frances and she is AWESOME!! very reliable on getting back to your messages and e-mails. Definitely get in touch with her! Check their website out which they are in the process of updating.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Check references, as with any breeder. I can provide some, contact me privately.


----------



## Susan6953 (Jun 9, 2008)

I love the pup (Ripley Goldens) on your avatar.


----------



## Ripley Goldens (Jan 9, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> All I have to say is congratulations to Rocket- he is glorious.


Thanks so much! I am so proud of my boy.


----------



## Ripley Goldens (Jan 9, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> Check references, as with any breeder. I can provide some, contact me privately.


I would agree with this poster that references are important. And I always provide the names of numerous people that have bought puppies from us. When checking references be sure to contact folks that actually own pups from the breeder of interest, not just that "have heard of them" or "have shown against them." Ask about the entire process from start to....well, I would say finish but we provide lifetime support for our pups and their families, so I guess I have to say just ask about their experience overall.

Where I would disagree with this poster is that I would beware of anyone wanting to speak privately to you about anyone. I am a firm believer that if it can't be said out in the open, it is probably not the truth. 

And, when in doubt just ask. 

Frances
Ripley Goldens
GRCA PEC Officer


----------



## Ripley Goldens (Jan 9, 2008)

engine934 said:


> Ripley Goldens which might be a little unknow to some. I have been in contact with Frances and she is AWESOME!! very reliable on getting back to your messages and e-mails. Definitely get in touch with her! Check their website out which they are in the process of updating.


Thanks for your kind words! I look forward to speaking with you when you get back to town. Rio and Rocket send their best.


----------



## Ripley Goldens (Jan 9, 2008)

Susan6953 said:


> I love the pup (Ripley Goldens) on your avatar.


Thanks! That pup is Ripley' White Wedding "aka, Billie" that is co-owned with Kara and Jonathan Ferri of Sunkissed Goldens. She is still a cutie pie.


----------



## Fransheska (Mar 9, 2008)

nice to see a breeder on GRF  welcome, we love puppy pictures..any puppy pictures  lol 
cute puppy on ur avatar


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

May we please, please see some Rocket photos?


----------



## Ripley Goldens (Jan 9, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> May we please, please see some Rocket photos?


Hi. I am not the most technically advanced. There are lots of pictures of Rocket on www.ripleygoldens.com.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

WOW! He's beautiful, beautiful, beautiful....Congratulation's! His clearances are excellent too, great dog!!


----------



## Ripley Goldens (Jan 9, 2008)

paula bedard said:


> WOW! He's beautiful, beautiful, beautiful....Congratulation's! His clearances are excellent too, great dog!!


Thanks for your kind words. Your pics are fantastic. Rocket is a fun guy....we adore him, goofball that he is.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm looking at your website. You say you don't keep a large kennel ... does that mean all your dogs are kept inside your home?

I love Ruby, she's stunning. Her form caught my eye immediately and she strikes me as a very confident dog.

Do you place your puppies in homes where they will not be shown or involved in competition events? I'm assuming that you do and that's probably a stupid question (LOL). I'm not very knowledgeable of how all this works with reputable breeders. 

I love your dogs and your philosophy. I've bookmarked your site


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

_Deleted ......._


----------



## Ripley Goldens (Jan 9, 2008)

Jo Ellen said:


> I'm looking at your website. You say you don't keep a large kennel ... does that mean all your dogs are kept inside your home?
> 
> I love Ruby, she's stunning. Her form caught my eye immediately and she strikes me as a very confident dog.
> 
> ...


Hi Jo Ellen,

Yes, all our dogs are inside our home. We have no kennel. 

Ruby and Rio are full-timers in the house and only crated if we are gone for a long stretch or they are at a show. Other than that, we rotate everyone around so they are all family dogs. Each dog has a crate and they also have a 5 x 10 area in our basement with custom Kuranda beds for sleeping, if they aren't at the foot of the bed or in the Dining room...well, it once was a dining room. Now it is where we whelp our puppies or keep any girls that are expecting. When Rocket is home, he is there too enjoying the full-time A/C to keep him in full coat.

Some of the dogs on our site are co-owned with other folks so they may not reside here. I have been making lots of updates to the website and am still in the middle of that. I have been pusing out those updates everynight, so please check back often.

If you are heading to Nationals and the Gala, your cheering and vote for Rocket at the gala for the People's choice awards would be greatly appreciated. Also, let us know cause I would love to meet you, and everyone else here!


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

I am a big fan of Rocket too, he is absolutely gorgeous. When I do get another puppy (it will be a few years at least) I will have to contact you guys!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Ripley Goldens, that is so good to hear how you keep your dogs -- you've made my heart sing! I've felt rather discouraged lately thinking that most breeders do keep their dogs in kennels outside the home. I've been told it's a respected practice but I don't have a good feeling about it (that's just my opinion). I'm so happy to hear that there are still reputable breeders out there that share my own philosophy.

I'm not in the market for a puppy now but someday I hope to have that thrill again. How long are your prospective buyers on a waiting list? It will be several years before I'm ready for a puppy but maybe I should sign up now? 

Please let me know ... and I'm definitely rooting for Rocket !!! :wave:


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Jo Ellen said:


> Ripley Goldens, that is so good to hear how you keep your dogs -- you've made my heart sing! I've felt rather discouraged lately thinking that most breeders do keep their dogs in kennels outside the home. I've been told it's a respected practice but I don't have a good feeling about it (that's just my opinion). I'm so happy to hear that there are still reputable breeders out there that share my own philosophy.


Is there a particular breeder you are refering to? I can't imagine that any breeder on this forum does not love and care for their dogs as much as you do.


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

vrocco1 said:


> Is there a particular breeder you are refering to? I can't imagine that any breeder on this forum does not love and care for their dogs as much as you do.


I didn't get that tone from her post at all Vern  It sounded like a compliment to Ripley. We all have our own expectations of what we approve of in regards to our dogs. Ripley fulfills those expectations for Jo. 
I'm glad you found a breeder you like for when you and Daisy decide to add a sibling tick tock, lol j/k


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Vern :wave:

Yes there are many ways to keep and breed goldens, I'm well aware of that. But I'm sure it doesn't come as any surprise to you or anyone on here that I think goldens belong in the family home, whether they're being bred or not.

Just my opinion ... and no, I'm not referring to anyone in particular. I've been made aware that the practice of kenneling goldens outside is common among breeders. It's just nice to find someone that doesn't.

I'm not at all saying everyone on here doesn't love and care for their goldens. Well .... except for that guy that kenneled his puppy 12+ hours a day !! :no:


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Just be careful when making generalizations. You never know who you might offend. I know the history here, so you are not fooling me. Just knock it off.


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

vrocco1 said:


> Just be careful when making generalizations. You never know who you might offend. I know the history here, so you are not fooling me. *Just knock it off*.


Everything is not an insult to you. She can say she prefers inside the home, just as you can say outside is fine. I would hate to think your picking a fight here. Things have been going well here, lets not fish for trouble.


----------



## Lady Di (Feb 22, 2008)

Rocket is gorgeous. Thank you so much for coming on here and introducing us to your beautiful Goldens. I'm curious, what is Rocket's personality like? I think I'm in love !!!!


----------



## Ripley Goldens (Jan 9, 2008)

Well, I know of lots of respected breeders that have dogs kept in kennels and I wouldn't hesitate to buy a pup from them, nor do I question their philosophy. In fact, I intimately understand why breeders may need to have dogs outside, and have more dogs that I can keep myself. 

It is much like child rearing in my opinion, each person has their own way and has to find their own way. No way is wrong (of course unless there is abuse involved or something) and no way is right. It is just what works for each person.

I am not sure if there is something going on here behind the scenes and I really don't want to get involved. I apologize if my reply in any way offended anyone. I am very conscientious about how things can be read or perceived (the power of the written word is a fierce one). So, again apologies to any offended parties.

We all have our own special gifts to contribue to this magnificient breed that unites us all. I hope we can celebrate those differences and learn from each other. You will never find any finger pointing from this GRF member. I am just here to spend time with like-minded people and to continue my education (and hopefully offer some pearls too).

Have a good night everyone.


----------



## Ripley Goldens (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi Lady Di,

Rocket's personality....hrmmm...in a word, fool. No all kidding aside, he is a very silly guy but when it is time to show, he puts his game face on and there is no stopping him. He goes out to win and seems to know when he doesn't (although he is always a winner in our books). So, he enjoys the show ring and the competition but at home, you will finding him running full on into one of my toddlers or rolling around on his back in the grass. Oh, another favorite passtime is getting loved up by one of our cats. Rocket *belongs* to our seal bicolor Ragdoll named "Tiny Cat"...he is a big cat. The cat rubs up and down all along him and if Rocket is lying down, he rubs up inside his ears. It is the funniest thing in the world to watch. I will have to get it on video someday and put it up on the web. Everyone would have a hoot with that! If you are close by, you are welcome to meet him anytime.  Frances


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I have no problem if a breeder has a kennel and lets the Mom and puppies go outside to spend sometime outside. But I do have a problem with them being kenneled 24/7 with no people interaction. And I dont think any of the breeders here do things like that. A kennel is not a bad thing it is how people use it that can make it bad. I have seen some of the breeder's kennels on here and they are really nice and fancy. Not like I have seen on some breeders sites (not members here) just the cage with a tarp over the top. I was so educated when I went looking on the web and was shocked. Especially when they talked about how they loved them and once they reached an age they put them into the kennel. Especially in the south when it gets so hot and humid. 
Ripleys Golden you didnt do or say anything wrong. Just some stuff behind the scenes. I love the picture of Rocket. He is a real cutie. Keep posting and enjoy your time here. The more breeders we have here help's to educate new puppy buyers on the educated way to buy a dog.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

> It is much like child rearing in my opinion, each person has their own way and has to find their own way. No way is wrong (of course unless there is abuse involved or something) and no way is right. It is just what works for each person.


I totally totally agree with this and always have. 

:wave:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Many of her dogs are in Tucker's pedigree. I remember once finding another dog sired by Tucker's dad and her name was Naughty and thought, OMG that's it! That's the name! LOL I find them to be very smart and very silly...

I'm in CT, but I don't have a Ripley Golden. Sometimes that personality just gets handed down...


----------



## goldenmomof3 (Feb 15, 2006)

As a small-time breeder (only with finished champions) I am very impressed with what Frances has written. We all have a preconcieved notion that breeders of any breed are puppy mills, but that is NOT the case. After getting involved in showing goldens over 7 years ago (and I am considered a newbie), I learned so much about the true breeders of a breed and vowed that no matter WHAT breed of dog I got, I would go to a show breeder. There are so many factors involved in breeding. I still rely on my mentor in this business to help me each time I do a breeding because she knows pedigrees from 5 generations ago and knows things that I will probably never know about the pedigrees of our breed. 

Thank goodness we have this forum with people with so much experience that can and continue to contribute to this FABULOUS breed!! Thank goodness we have quality breeders that work so hard to continue breeding based on genetics, temperament, and structure!


----------



## Lady Di (Feb 22, 2008)

> Rocket's personality....hrmmm...in a word, fool.


 Aww there's just something about these males that gets to me. We've had 3 males and one female, loved them all but these silly guys tug at my heart strings. You sound like you could be describing our Cowboy, he's a great people dog, loves children, cats and is all about fun. I wish I was closer to you as I'd love to see your Rocket in person. Who knows someday I might get to see him in the show ring. I've got to check out some of the shows in the southern US. Work keeps me pretty close to home these days but I'm hoping to someday travel to some of the big shows. I think my husband would have to sedate me. Being in an area full of these golden beauties would be heaven. Look forward to hearing more about your Golden family. Your website is great and again thanks for joining this site. Give Rocket a hug from his fans in South Carolina.


----------



## engine934 (Jun 23, 2008)

No one should bet offended. Some breeders are just bigger than others to accomodate the # of dogs they have. Frances and Ripleys's phlilosophy is what they feel comfortable with. If anyone has the chance please just talk to Frances and belelive me you will enjoy the conversation.. Best to Rocket and Rio......


----------



## Ripley Goldens (Jan 9, 2008)

Lady Di said:


> Aww there's just something about these males that gets to me. We've had 3 males and one female, loved them all but these silly guys tug at my heart strings. You sound like you could be describing our Cowboy, he's a great people dog, loves children, cats and is all about fun. I wish I was closer to you as I'd love to see your Rocket in person. Who knows someday I might get to see him in the show ring. I've got to check out some of the shows in the southern US. Work keeps me pretty close to home these days but I'm hoping to someday travel to some of the big shows. I think my husband would have to sedate me. Being in an area full of these golden beauties would be heaven. Look forward to hearing more about your Golden family. Your website is great and again thanks for joining this site. Give Rocket a hug from his fans in South Carolina.


I will gladly pass along some hugs....oh, too bad you didn't have the opportunity to see Rocket when he was out being handled by the very talented Vicente Zuniaga....of Campobello, South Carolina!!

Vincent has since decided to stop showing dogs, but Rocket was with him for the better part of this year! Vincent took Rocket from a just finished puppy to a top 10 dog in less than 2 months. It is an amazing achievement. 

We are sad that Rocket isn't with Vincent anymore, but we remain friends. Rocket will be Rebecca Carner's special after next weekend where we will show him in Maryland, but that is too far for a day trip.  

So much stress getting ready for Nationals....wow, it is just around the corner! If you have never been to one, it is something you have to put on your calendar for next year. This year Yankee is hosting in Warwick, RI....our backyard! Honestly, if you want to plan a trip, make sure it is to Nationals. There is nothing like it. 

Have a great evening!


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

Ripley Goldens said:


> Vincent has since decided to stop showing dogs



Hmmm....I heard several things as to why he is "out of dogs". Wife tried to kill him, green card expired and he was shipped back to his home land, he's in jail. Seems that whatever happened it was sudden as he was entered in a lot of shows and never showed up. This in turn broke the majors. Lots of angry clients also.


----------

